# Silat in Cambridge, Ma??



## tsuku (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm looking for a school to study Silat in Cambridge/Boston. Preferably one with less of a sporting focus. Does anyone have any suggestions??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bobby135 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi,

I am not sure of any Silat schools in the area, but there is a Modern Arnis teacher out of Somerville.  If you go to Myspace and look up Modern Arnis of Somerville.  He is a great teacher and also combines Wing Chun, and Small Circle Jiu Jitsu with his teaching.  If you have any questions please let me know.

Thanks,
Bobby


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 23, 2008)

There's a school- Sityodtung in Somerville also. 100 Broadway St. it teaches Silat/Kali/Boxing/BJJ/ Muay Thai/JKD. It's run by Mark Dellogratte (sp.?). He's been on the UFC and trains some of the local fighters. Just google sityodtung.


----------



## Jack Latorre (Apr 23, 2008)

Tsuku--

I would strongly recommend Wesley Tasker.  Among the arts he is proficent in, he is an instructor under Bapak Willem De Thouars.

I go on and say glowing things about his knowledge, pedagogy and combative approach, but I think it best to see for yourself.  He happens to be a good friend of mine as well.

Regards,

Jack A. Latorre


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 23, 2008)

Based on what I know, I would second that too!


----------



## Kosho Gakkusei (Apr 24, 2008)

Jack Latorre said:


> Tsuku--
> 
> I would strongly recommend Wesley Tasker. Among the arts he is proficent in, he is an instructor under Bapak Willem De Thouars.
> 
> ...


 
I've seen Wes move and he is quite impressive.  It's even more impressive to talk to him - he's quite the prolific reader (not just martial arts).  I also hear he is a gifted healer.

_Don Flatt


----------



## kosho (Apr 24, 2008)

*Tsuku--

I would strongly recommend Wesley Tasker. Among the arts he is proficent in, he is an instructor under Bapak Willem De Thouars.

I go on and say glowing things about his knowledge, pedagogy and combative approach, but I think it best to see for yourself. He happens to be a good friend of mine as well.

*I worked with him a few months ago. He is truly gifted and Highly Smart in Alot of Areas. I would go to him If living in the Boston area.

Kosho


----------

